

Apple fires anti-gay lobbyist - radoslawc
http://www.cultofmac.com/312650/apple-fires-anti-gay-lobbyist/

======
fcanela
I do not understand why so much noise with people believes. I am open to work
with everyone as long as their intimate convictions doesn't harm our work.

Are you anti-gay marriage (or just anti-gay)? Nice, I am not but I respect. We
can talk about it in our spare time. Anti-abortist? Liberal? Conservative?
Communist? Anti-white people? The same.

------
ukigumo
Apparently "think different" is a one-way view these days.

In any case this is not a case of discrimination as much as it is a case of
poor screening and hiring. For a lobbyist position (a face and a voice of a
company towards legislators) Apple should have vetoed him based on possible
conflicts of interest with company policies and social stance.

------
sarciszewski
Yeah, that outcome isn't really surprising at all. I'm sure he'll have no
trouble finding work though. Lots of anti-gay (usually thinly veiled with
"pro-religion") companies still plague the US.

Maybe Hobby Lobby needs a lobbyist? :)

~~~
slaney
If he didn't take the job too seriously he could be a hobby lobbyist.

